# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  برنامج زهور المستقبل

## LLc

برنامج زهورالمستقبل
يختص الفتيات من عمر12 الى 18 سنة ومافوق
برنامج النادي الصيفي 2012 
كل هدا البرنامج 1300 ريال فقط
محتويات البرنامج 
(تصوير -فوتوشوب- رسم- اشغال يدويه-
فن الكورشية -فن الاتكيت)
ويتخللة العديد من الفعاليات والمفاجأت ورحلات
ولدينا ايضا دورات الصيف 2012
#دورة اللغة الانجليزية 
#دورة محادثة اللغة الأنجليزية
#دورة رسم(الفن التشكيلي)
#دورة فن التصوير الضوئي (تقنية استديو)
#دورة فن الكورشية
#دورة نقش الحنة
(كل هدة الدورات بأسعار مميزة)
يوجد لدينا موصلات لجميع المناطق
للتسجيل والأستفسار /متواجدين من 3 عصرا حتى 9 مساء
0546850978/8242588
القطيف - المنيرة شارع 
احد ( بجانب البيت المثالي)

----------

